# R.I.P Nikko



## 1mike (Oct 28, 2012)

On 11/18/12 it will be one year that he's been gone sometimes I still cant believe he's gone


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. Reminds me a lot of my Stella. It's been a number of years since I had to say goodbye to one of my dogs. It was so hard for a long time. But it has finally gotten to where I can smile when I think of him....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your precious boy will always be in your heart. Memories cannot be taken away, I'm sure that you have many. The pain lessons but the hurt always remains.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

sorry for your loss, they are such a big part of our lives.


----------

